# Head east....2/2



## bottombumper (Nov 6, 2007)

All the good grouperfishing iseast of PC. Here is Saturday's trip. The Gulf Council is right!! There are no Gags left. I had to drop the anchor all of one time to catch these.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome Catch!

Jim


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

nice catch...how deep of water?


----------



## bottombumper (Nov 6, 2007)

75'


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice! I'm jealous.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy Crap!!! We'd love to catch grouper like that around pensacola in less than 100'. Were you serious about the 70'?? Hell of a catch!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Inn Deep (2/5/2008)*Holy Crap!!! We'd love to catch grouper like that around pensacola in less than 100'. Were you serious about the 70'?? Hell of a catch!!


Nice haul of grouper right there.

Most of the dives we have dove recently have been in 100' or less when we have been shooting them and seeing them. They are there, but the ones out of Pensacola, seem to have aworse case of lock jaw foryou fishermen.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Very very impressive catch! Huge black snaps too!! :hungry


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

What an awesome trip. Congrats to the crew. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FenderBender (2/5/2008)*Very very impressive catch! Huge black snaps too!! :hungry


Hey Josh, I think those are red groupers not Black (Grey, Mangrove)Snappersoke


----------



## bottombumper (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah, no snaps, just grouper


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (2/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FenderBender (2/5/2008)*Very very impressive catch! Huge black snaps too!! :hungry
> ...




yeah, you are right Jon! I think i must have snapper on the brain... those WOULD have been huge had they been black snapper  wishful thinking


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

So that is what a grouper looks like. I have a friend that fishes out of Carrabelle. He has been slaying the grouper. Are you fishing out of Panama city or a port east of there. It is interesting that our close in live bottom does not have any grouper. A question for the divers that are shooting the grouper, are you getting them off of wrecks or live bottom?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wrightackle (2/5/2008)*So that is what a grouper looks like. I have a friend that fishes out of Carrabelle. He has been slaying the grouper. Are you fishing out of Panama city or a port east of there. It is interesting that our close in live bottom does not have any grouper. A question for the divers that are shooting the grouper, are you getting them off of wrecks or live bottom?


the ones i have shot this year have been off of wrecks...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *wrightackle (2/5/2008)*A question for the divers that are shooting the grouper, are you getting them off of wrecks or live bottom?


We shoot all of our grouper on the Massachusetsoke. But like Fender said, all I have shot this year have been around structure/wrecks.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic53733-39-1.aspx.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

The grouper fishing has always been better down that way. I've always wanted to go to Carrabelle or Mexico City grouper fishing. All of my big grouper (30#+) out of pensacola have come out of 180'-300' range (hook&line).


----------



## bottombumper (Nov 6, 2007)

The difference is the bottom structure. These fish came off subtle, live bottom (Limestone and Seafans/coral). That kind of structure just isnt as prevelant to the west....too sandy. You have to catch the biteperfectly to catch grouper off artificial stuff (but it will produce for divers). Too much bait and too many places to hide on artificial. Fishing live bottom areas will nearly always produce a consistent bite if you are keeping up with the movement of the gags.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Hence why we must travel to deeper water were the majority of our live bottom is located to get into a steady grouper bite.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice :clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Good catch. Thanks for sharing your trip with pictures:bowdown


----------



## Dman (Feb 7, 2008)

why don't you tell us how you run your boat when its steep 4 footers out of the east?

i must commed those photographs as well! Great photography!


----------



## bottombumper (Nov 6, 2007)

You are quite the photographer...and you know what i say about runnin 40+ in 4 foot seas....


----------



## Dman (Feb 7, 2008)

i'm headed out tomorrow with the killers; toting spears and breathingcompressed gas


----------



## bottombumper (Nov 6, 2007)

dont run out again


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

How about loaning me those numbers.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------

